# ready for a new golden



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool!

We've always felt...."when the time is right"--you'll know.

I'm sure that Gage will figure in somehow--to find you the right companion!

Best of Luck!

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gage will lead the right dog to you and your daughter. She had to work thru her grief in her own way and now she is ready to share her love again. The right dog will come along and your heart will know the right one.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Now we just have to convince Mila to accept another dog! I think she'll be fine with the right dog. She recently met a little deaf JRT/Chihuahua and a Chihuahua/terrier at the park, and her hackles didn't go up. When she got tired of being sniffed, she just sat down. So she's getting better. She and Gage always got along great, as she did with Toby (golden) and Jackson, too. She even met a little female Corgi X at the pet food place the other day, and handled that situation well, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom:

I agree with everyone else-Gage will lead you to just the right dog.

You and Julia must have much more patience than I do.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

There is SUCH a sweet looking female on Petfinder right now named Sasha, 7 year old, available through Animal Friends Rescue! I can understand the timing needs to be right. Good luck.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Best of luck to you in your future search for a Golden companion...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks! We got our last golden, Gage, from MAGRR (he was a special needs boy).


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

How wonderful... I'm sure when it's time to start looking you'll find just the right one for your family!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Indeed,Gage will take you to the right dog and it will be another wonderful journey!.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is wonderful news! Good luck in your search.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Your post makes me feel good - some golden will be a lucky golden. Thank you for rescuing.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Gage will whisper in your ear when it's time and the right lucky Golden comes along.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww. Good luck.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Your heart will tell you which is the "one" for you, and as Gage lives on in your hearts I am sure he will make sure that you get the right one,

Good Luck and Best Wishes


----------

